# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  یک سیستم وبلاگ که با GWT طراحی شده

## Meisam_ma

با کلیک بر رو ی لینک زیر میتونید از سایتی که توسط اینجانب با استفاده از GWT طراحی شده دیدن کنید. همانطوری که از روی لینک سایت پیداست این سایت روی یک host مجانی قرار داده شده و طبق قوانین این سایت باید هر 6 ساعت یک بار اون رو reset کنم بنابرین من سعی میکنم هر روز ساعت 9 تا 10 صبح اون رو rest کنم تا مشکلی در مشاهده اون نداشته باشید.
http://blogsys.s215.eatj.com

----------


## bamdadd

باید جالب باشه 
من اومدم ببینم server down error داد
خوشحال میشم بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## darkstar

فکر می کنم از reset کردن خسته شدید نه؟  :چشمک:

----------


## bamdadd

تو فکر اینم که یه سرور بگیرم ، حتما یه قسمتشو پیکر بندی می کنم که دوستان سرولت جاوا هاست کنند. تا این دردسر ها پیش نیاد

----------

